# 2012 Challenge, Water/Fire Car



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

With operations cut back on the railroad for the winter the D&P Mountain Railroad shop crews had time for a special project. The railroad needed a water car for MOW and also had a need for a fire car for the dry season. But in these tight depression times funds are limited. The challenge is to rebuild an old tank car into a water/fire car using supplies and parts already on hand. Here is the result of the shops ingenuity and the process they used to build the car.









First step was to select a car to rebuild.










Next to search the shops and warehouse for materials








Some our lumber stock









Plastruct piping









Pipe fittings and valves 









Ozark Miniatures Castings









Laying up the new deck









The new deck takes shape


















Plastruct pipe railings take shape









Assembling deck to car









Modifying Plastruct valves by cutting stem, drilling and relocating valve wheel









New valves installed, one on each end of tank. Kadee couples from stock.









Ozark Miniatures steam driven water pump from stock. Modified by relocating inlets and outlets. Installing plastruct piping for water lines on the left and steam supply on the right. 1/8" brass rod for steam exhaust stack.









Equipment box built up from wood









Simple board on board construction









Stained with PrismaColors markers, Ozark Miniatures hinges from stock 










Ladders installed both sides. purchased from Ozark Miniatures for $5.57. Steam supply line built up from plastruct on "B" end of car









Details installed on top of car. Steam powered water pump on left, Fire hose connection in center and fire monitor pipe on right. Fire fittings from plastruct, monitor is bent from a piece of #12 copper wire.









To the paint shop. Painted with our stock MOW gray. From a rattle can of paint from Orchard Supply Hardware.










D&PMW and WATER CAR Custom Decals from Stan Cedarleaf. $29.50 for enough decals for 20 cars equals $1.47 for this car.
Tank Car spec decals from stock 









"B" end of car with Steam supply line and Tank Drain Valve 









Pump and fire fittings on top. Black, Red and Silver testers paint from stock.













































Ready for service. Next week the shops will test the fire pump and plumbing and deliver the car to the MOW crew. A great job done in 15 days by our shop crew. 
Costs, Decals from Stan Cedarleaf, $29.50 for 20 cars equals $1.47 for this car. Ladders from Ozark Miniatures $5.57

Total expense $7.04 

Thanks for the Challenge MIK. My MOW train has been on the to do list for a while. Now onto the rest of the cars I need to build.

Paul


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang! Can I raid your scrapbox?


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I love to kit bash and scratch build so I try to have lots of material on hand. If your ever in my part of California stop by and build something.


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

Beauitful MOW car you have built there ! Can I come by and build something too ?


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice car!!!


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

So mik how long does the challenge go on for?


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a old Dads rootbeer car i bought cheep 2 yrs ago for parts. think i will give this a go. may I use some ideas from your car Curlp?. I am a Vol. Fireman so this would be cool to build...


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

General. Of course you can use any thing that you like. That's my favorite part of the hobby, sharing ideas.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Awesome! Great scratch build work.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Awesome! Great scratch build work.


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

This came out great! One down for the MOW fleet


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

This car was the inspiration for my Water/Fire Car. It is SP MOW Water/Fire car photographed in Roseville CA in 2002. I backdated the idea to 1940 and used materials and techniques available to my poor narrow gauge railroad.








@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy smokes nice work.


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Paul, 
Great job well done. Are you planing on weathering your car?


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes I will weather the car. Just could not before the contest deadline.

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

